

Smashing Logo Designing service for 20$ - jaghanivasan
http://susons.daportfolio.com/

======
jaghanivasan
Kindly check out my portfolio. You can contact me at my email ID-
sjaghanivasan@gmail.com Turn Around Time- 12 hours. Payment after completing
the project via paypal.

